# Placa electronica de bateria de portatil AS10D51



## Jeronimo17 (Jul 9, 2015)

Buenas,

Tengo un portátil *Acer Aspire 5749* que ponía batería 0% y sin cargar en W7, me he decidido a abrirla y la batería *AS10D51* no esta mala, la he cargado algo con una fuente de alimentación y coge carga y W7 marca que tiene un 50 y tantos % pero sigue sin cargar y se apaga instantáneamente al quitar el cargador del portátil.

El problema es de la placa controladora de la batería.
Es exactamente esta con el chip *MAX1787*: 






No consigo localizar el datasheet de justamente este ¿Alguien lo tiene?

Tampoco se que es eso de 3 patas con pasta blanca encima de los 2 mosfet de carga-descarga supongo que otro mosfet según las patas pero me da abierto todo y pone EC-350W






Haciendo un by-pass el ordenador funciona con batería marca el nivel y va bajando pero si conecto el cargador pone lo mismo el nivel actual, unos segundos marcando cargando y de pronto conectado y sin carga.











El + es el controlado por los mosfets y estos los he probado y están buenos *TPC8028*

Para no estar trabajando con las pilas de litio he hecho un apaño con un divisor de tensión por resistencias y alimentando con la fuente regulada.

Y no se como continuar, si puenteo los mosfet se que funcionaria pero no pararía de cargar ni cuando este baja cortaria la alimentación al portátil

Saludo y gracias por leer


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Jul 9, 2015)

ami me paso lo mismo con una bateria de una mini lap ACER

y tenia ese mismo circuito la falla la hiso un fusible o resistencia fusible igual no le hallaba y empeze en mi desesperacion a medir hasta que le encontre


----------



## Jeronimo17 (Jul 9, 2015)

La resistencia de protección esta justo en el - de la batería y esta bien 0 ohm


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Jul 9, 2015)

si quien sabe que sean yo igual tube muchos problemas con esa bateria no habia data sheets ni tenian forma especifica como ese "transistor" igual ni es un transistor.

pero me acuerdo que esa bateria daba problemas de que no cargaba del todo
la mejor opcion es buscar en las chacharas una bateria igual y sacarle el controlador eso fue lo que hise encontre una bateria donde las baterias estaban muertas y le cambie la placa


----------



## sublime_0410 (Jul 10, 2015)

Ese "transistor", Es un sensor de temperatura.
¿Cambió el comportamiento de la bateria despues de retirarlo?


----------



## Jeronimo17 (Jul 10, 2015)

Al hacerle el by-pass uniendo entre si la parte de las 2 patas (por ahí vi que pasaba toda la intensidad de la bateria es necesario que eso se cierre de alguna forma), funciona bien la descarga de la batería pero no la carga, sin la union esa no funciona ni la descarga ni la carga.

¿Hay datasheet de esto? ¿es una especie de fusibletermico-sensor para los mosfet? me da resistencia infinita entre todas sus patas de todas las formas

Gracias


----------



## Jeronimo17 (Jul 26, 2015)

¿Nadie sabe que es esto exactamente? ¿ni donde encontrar su datasheet?


----------



## resistor470K (Oct 13, 2016)

a ver si esto te ayuda http://crazymarcosdesigner.blogspot.nl por lo que se estos circuitos de carga llevan una memoria eprom que va descontando los ciclos de carga hasta llegar a cero,una vez que llegan a cero dejan de cargar,es un metodo de seguridad del fabricante de las baterias para que no se dañen y te puedan arder o explotar por demasiados ciclos de carga, ya que estas baterias son un poco peligrosas,si buscas por la red hay algun programa que te las resetea pero son de pago y rusos como este http://ubrt.com.ua ,o mismo el Smart Battery Workshop,estos te testean la bateria a fondo y te resetean esa memoria que te pone los contadores otra vez a la posicion inicial,hay poca informacion al respecto,te lo digo porque yo tambien en su dia me puse con el tema y se aprenden cosas interesantes,como que el conector de estas baterias se llama SMbus,aqui tienes un par de paginas con informacion http://kuzyatech.com/testing-laptop-battery-pinout-smbus-charge-capacity     y     http://reparandocosasdelhogar.blogspot.nl/2013/01/battery-eeprom-works.html#.V__UqTxki2w


----------

